# Brute



## BigJoeC (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anyone seen the AEV Brute? That thing is sweet!!! I bet it would plow really nice too! It was on Dangerous Drives on Speed channel.
Here's the link to the site: http://www.aev-conversions.com/products/brute


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

I saw one a couple of years ago at an OR Park in Indiana. It was pretty neat. I'd love to have one.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Its basically a stretched Rubicon... so Id say it would plow like a Rubicon except not as maneuverable. So Id rather have the Rubicon.


----------



## BigJoeC (Apr 29, 2010)

Ya good point


----------



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

Again you guys crack me up...

Spend $9000 to buy the conversion... Spend at least $6000 to buy the TJ base vehicle... and Spend another $6000/$7000 to get a full service body shop to build it... 

Now you got $22,000 something at the very least into a plow truck, not to mention the LIFT you need, the fact that a used RUBICON (the vehicle I'd use to build one will cost you at least $10,000 more) New Tires... YADA YADA YADA

To do this conversion and then plow snow with it is utterly foolish, and if you need a "RUBICON" and it's lockers to plow, sounds to me like you need to get rid of your cheap plastic plow and get a heavy steel plow.

I run Open DIFF XJ Cherokee's, and if needed (for the one Jeep that I use in the mountains near the ski resorts for driveways I got a WELDED SOLID FORD EXPLORER 8.8 Rear) I'd never ever ever ever plow with a locked front. You would break that so fast if you are again.... plowing like you are trying to get something done.

I actually like spinning my tires just a little, it seams to plow better and keep from breaking jamming stuff.... 

I'll take my open DIFF XJ's over your $30,000 BRUTE CONVERSION or RUBICON any day... Hell I could build 15 plow trucks for that price!!


----------

